# Birth certificates



## kellijoanne (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know how much it's costs to get a birth certificate from the town hall? My baby was born here 3 weeks ago, we have registered her and have the family book, but I believe I need the certificate to apply for her passport. We, parents, are both British.

Thank you!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Well I got mine for my daughter 16 yrs ago & it was free, basically go to town hall with your family book, paper of birth from hospital, and they will register in the town hall, ask for a copy of the registration, it needs to be registered in the family book also, if both parents are British you can also get British citizen for your newborn, contact British consulate. Good luck


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

And a British birth certificate, maybe worth getting for future events, oh & congratulations!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hear people on here, talking about a "Family book," what are they and do I need one?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I hear people on here, talking about a "Family book," what are they and do I need one?


It's a book you have if, for example you get married here, or you take Spanish Nationality. You don't need one. If you are Spanish for example you don't have a birth certificate like we do. You get written in your family book.


----------



## kellijoanne (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you agua! Someone told me it was €80! Do you need to register with the British consulate? Can I do it at the same time as applying for the passport?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kellijoanne said:


> Thank you agua! Someone told me it was €80! Do you need to register with the British consulate? Can I do it at the same time as applying for the passport?


Look at this link to the British Consulate
Birth registration


----------



## kellijoanne (Nov 28, 2011)

Great, thank you pesky wesky!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, Birth certificate for newly born in Spain can be applied for at same time as passport, this is what I also did, call your nearest consulate or look on line, defiantly worth applying for as you never know when you may need it! And you will also have Spanish one for use in Spain..


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Glad to be able to help for once


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, Birth certificate for newly born in Spain can be applied for at same time as passport, this is what I also did, call your nearest consulate or look on line, defiantly worth applying for as you never know when you may need it! And you will also have Spanish one for use in Spain..


A Spanish passport for the child of 2 Brits???


----------



## kellijoanne (Nov 28, 2011)

So a Spanish birth certificate from the town hall and a British one from the consulate?

Thank you all for the help, I hope I can help someone in return one day!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A Spanish passport for the child of 2 Brits???


I didn't think that was possible either :confused2:

or maybe she means Spanish birth cert??


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I meant Spanish registry of birth & a British Birt certificate with a British passport, sorry for the confusion, it's getting late!!


----------



## kellijoanne (Nov 28, 2011)

I got ya!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Yeah I meant Spanish registry of birth & a British Birt certificate with a British passport, sorry for the confusion, it's getting late!!


Oh, OK!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's a book you have if, for example you get married here, or you take Spanish Nationality. You don't need one. If you are Spanish for example you don't have a birth certificate like we do. You get written in your family book.


This is what mine looks like









And this is what they look like inside


----------

